

99designs Has Tipped - tomhoward
http://pandodaily.com/2012/01/24/get-over-it-haters-99designs-has-tipped/

======
pors
Very long article about 99 designs, with exactly 0 links to their site. Why?
Some outdated SEO advice?

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Sarah did a fantastic job in this article summing our growth story.

